# Είναι καλό ή κακό που έχουν αρχίσει να απελπίζονται οι έξω;



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

*Το ΔΝΤ σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά για τη φοροδιαφυγή!*
Του Σπύρου Δημητρέλη

Το ΔΝΤ εξηγεί σε ειδική μελέτη του το πώς οι Έλληνες προτρέπονται από το φορολογικό σύστημα να φοροδιαφύγουν για να επιβιώσουν. Η έκθεση καταγράφει όλες τις διαδικασίες που κυριαρχούν στο φορολογικό σύστημα και δίνει ελαφρυντικά στους Έλληνες για την επιλογή τους να αποκρύπτουν σημαντικό μέρος του εισοδήματός τους, στερώντας από το ελληνικό δημόσιο ταμείο σημαντικούς πόρους. Η έκθεση του Ταμείου, που έχει ολοκληρωθεί εδώ και καιρό αλλά δημοσιοποιήθηκε διακριτικά πρόσφατα, αφορά τη φορολογική διοίκηση, τη φορολογία και τη φοροδιαφυγή και ουσιαστικά εξηγείται με λεπτομέρειες γιατί το να πληρώνει κάποιος φόρους στην Ελλάδα είναι παράλογο!

Με βάση όσα αναλύονται στην έκθεση, η οποία έχει συνταχθεί από τετραμελή ομάδα εμπειρογνωμόνων του ΔΝΤ, οι λόγοι που εντοπίζονται και για τους οποίους είναι παράλογο να πληρώσει κάποιος φόρους στην Ελλάδα είναι οι εξής:

1. Η μη πληρωμή φόρων είναι ένα μέσο για να παραμείνει μια επιχείρηση ή ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας στην αγορά, δηλαδή να μη βάλει λουκέτο. Όπως περιγράφεται στην έκθεση, ο φορολογούμενος που είναι καθ΄ όλα τυπικός στις φορολογικές του υποχρεώσεις χρεώνει 23% ΦΠΑ στα προϊόντα και στις υπηρεσίες του, ασφαλίζει τους εργαζομένους του και καταβάλλει συνολικές εισφορές και φόρους ύψους 43% των ακαθάριστων αποδοχών τους και καταβάλλει φόρους κερδών και εισοδήματος δηλώνοντας όλα τα εισοδήματά του. Στο τέλος, επειδή αντιμετωπίζει αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό από επιχειρήσεις και επαγγελματίες που δεν πληρώνουν όλα τα παραπάνω και φοροδιαφεύγουν, θα αναγκαστεί να βάλει «λουκέτο»! Στην άλλη πλευρά βρίσκεται ο φοροφυγάς, ο οποίος δεν χρεώνει ή «τσεπώνει» τον ΦΠΑ 23%, απασχολεί ανασφάλιστο προσωπικό και, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν είναι τόσο παραγωγικός, καταφέρνει να μένει στην αγορά εκμεταλλευόμενος πολύ υψηλά περιθώρια κέρδους λόγω της μη πληρωμής φόρων και εισφορών.

2. Η πληρωμή των προστίμων για την απασχόληση ανασφάλιστων εργαζόμενων είναι πιο συμφέρουσα σε σχέση με την πληρωμή των εισφορών για τους εργαζομένους! Η επιχείρηση που είναι τυπική επιβαρύνεται με ένα συνολικό εργατικό κόστος για φόρους και εισφορές ύψους 43% των ακαθάριστων αποδοχών των εργαζόμενων. Αντίθετα, η επιχείρηση που απασχολεί ανασφάλιστους κατά μέσο όρο ελέγχεται από την Επιθεώρηση Εργασίας μία φορά κάθε 10 χρόνια και, εφόσον εντοπιστεί ανασφάλιστη εργασία, τότε της επιβάλλεται πρόστιμο 500 ευρώ για κάθε ανασφάλιστο εργαζόμενο. Δηλαδή το πρόστιμο είναι ο μισθός, οι εισφορές και οι φόροι για έναν μόνο μήνα ενός εργαζόμενου. Οι συντάκτες της έκθεσης σημειώνουν ότι ο νόμος προβλέπει και την ποινή της διακοπής λειτουργίας, η οποία όμως επιβάλλεται σπανίως.

3. Η μη δήλωση του εισοδήματος επιφέρει μικρότερες κυρώσεις από τη δήλωσή του και τη μη πληρωμή των σχετικών φόρων στη συνέχεια. Ο φορολογούμενος ο οποίος δηλώνει όλο το εισόδημά του βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με τη βεβαίωση του φόρου. Για να πληρώσει, μπορεί να δανειστεί από μια τράπεζα με τραπεζικό επιτόκιο. Αν δεν πληρώσει, θα χρεωθεί με μηνιαίο επιτόκιο 1% και θα αντιμετωπίσει τον κίνδυνο να διωχθεί και ποινικά. Ο φορολογούμενος που δεν θα δηλώσει το εισόδημά του είναι σχετικά απίθανο να εντοπιστεί από τις φορολογικές Αρχές. Ακόμα και αν εντοπιστεί, θα μπορέσει να συμβιβαστεί με την Εφορία για να πληρώσει πολύ λιγότερα από τα πρόστιμα που του επιβάλλονται, ενώ παύει και η ποινική του δίωξη. Μάλιστα, εφόσον πληρώσει και εφάπαξ τα πρόστιμα που θα του επιβληθούν, γλυτώνει και επιπλέον 5%.

4. Η αναμονή για την επόμενη ρύθμιση τμηματικής εξόφλησης οφειλών. Ο φορολογούμενος που είναι συνεπής στις φορολογικές του υποχρεώσεις πληρώνει στην ώρα τους όλους τους φόρους που του βεβαιώνονται. Ο φορολογούμενος που δεν είναι συνεπής περιμένει την επόμενη ευεργετική ρύθμιση. Εφόσον και πάλι δεν μπορεί να πληρώσει, τότε σταματά να πληρώνει και περιμένει την επόμενη ευεργετική ρύθμιση τμηματικής εξόφλησης που θα προσφέρει έκπτωση στις προσαυξήσεις.

5. Είναι πιο συμφέρον να προσφύγεις στα δικαστήρια, παρά να πληρώσεις τους φόρους που σου βεβαιώνονται μετά τη διενέργεια ενός φορολογικού ελέγχου. Όπως σημειώνουν οι συντάκτες της έκθεσης του ΔΝΤ, ο φορολογούμενος που εντοπίζεται να φοροδιαφεύγει βρίσκεται αντιμέτωπος με τη βεβαίωση πρόσθετων φόρων, προστίμων και προσαυξήσεων. Αυτούς τους πρόσθετους φόρους μπορεί να τους πληρώσει σε έως και 36 μηνιαίες δόσεις. Ωστόσο, λίγοι πληρώνουν. Συμφέρει να ακολουθήσουν μια διαφορετική οδό διαφυγής. Προσφεύγουν στη δικαιοσύνη, όπου η συζήτηση της υπόθεσής τους καθυστερεί έως και 10 χρόνια για να πραγματοποιηθεί. Μάλιστα, σε πολλές περιπτώσεις οι αποφάσεις των δικαστηρίων δικαιώνουν τους φοροφυγάδες.

6. Χορηγούνται συνεχείς παρατάσεις στις προθεσμίες εκπλήρωσης των φορολογικών υποθέσεων. Οι φορολογούμενοι που είναι συνεπείς εκπληρώνουν τις φορολογικές τους υποχρεώσεις εγκαίρως και πληρώνουν και τους φόρους τους εγκαίρως. Αντίθετα, πολλοί περιμένουν τη χορήγηση παράτασης, η οποία συνήθως δίνεται, και καθυστερούν με αυτόν τον τρόπο και την πληρωμή των φόρων.

7. Οι φορολογούμενοι νιώθουν ότι οι φόροι τους δεν έχουν κάποια ανταποδοτικότητα. Καλούνται να πληρώσουν φόρους και την ίδια στιγμή ξοδεύουν αδρά για βασικές κρατικές υπηρεσίες, όπως είναι η παιδεία, η υγεία και οι μεταφορές. Στην παιδεία τα νοικοκυριά αιμορραγούν οικονομικά, λόγω της παραπαιδείας (φροντιστήρια κ.λπ.), ενώ στην υγεία αναγκάζονται να πληρώνουν ποσά κάτω από το τραπέζι, όπως είναι το γνωστό «φακελάκι». Στις μεταφορές αναγκάζονται να πληρώνουν πολύ ακριβά διόδια για τη χρήση αυτοκινητοδρόμων. Την ίδια στιγμή, οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει το κράτος είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση χαμηλής ποιότητας σε σχέση με τους φόρους που καλούνται να πληρώσουν οι φορολογούμενοι.

* Αναδημοσίευση από την εφημερίδα "Κεφάλαιο" της 21ης Ιουνίου
Το βρήκαμε εδώ: http://www.capital.gr/News.asp?id=1821388


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Για το 1 και το 7 δεν έχω να πω τίποτα, για όλα τα άλλα, που είναι γνωστά, θα έπρεπε να έχει γίνει κάτι εδώ και χρόνια, αλλά τελικά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2013)

Συγχαρητήρια στο ΔΝΤ για την ανακάλυψη ότι η φορολογία είναι η πληγή των κρατών. Για το 7 τι να πω; Μας δουλεύουν εκεί στο ΔΝΤ; Τι ανταποδοτικότητα να έχει η φορολογία αφού πάει για κάλυψη των χρεών;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 24, 2013)

Εγώ θα πω αυτό που είπα και όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το άρθρο:

Η μόνη του πρωτοτυπία είναι ότι επιτέλους το αντιλήφθηκε και το ΔΝΤ. Αλλά μάλλον αργά το αντιλήφθηκε. Εκτός αν (σαπλάιζ σαπλάιζ) το ήξερε εξαρχής, και η μόνη είδηση είναι ότι σηκώνει τα χέρια ψηλά. Αλλά κι αυτό το είχαμε καταλάβει. Οπότε τι; Πού αποσκοπεί η έκθεση και το άρθρο; Για να δώσουμε και σ' αυτό συχωροχάρτι επειδή ούτε αυτό δεν κατάφερε τίποτα; Σιγά μην κατάφερνε! Το έχουμε ξαναπεί: στην Ελλάδα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η θέσπιση νόμων, είναι η τήρησή τους. Απ' όλους. Αλλά εδώ οι φαύλοι κύκλοι --κι αυτό ερμηνεύστε το όπως σας αρέσει, ισχύουν όλες οι ερμηνείες-- έχουνε φέρει τόσες βόλτες και έχουνε μπλεχτεί τόσο πολύ μεταξύ τους, που θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2013)

Η πλήρης έκθεση του ΔΝΤ (ασχολείται και με άλλα θέματα)...


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Το #7 είναι όλη η ουσία...


----------



## Earion (Jun 24, 2013)

Σωστά τα λες Μπερναρντίνα. Από την πρώτη στιγμή που πάτησε το πόδι της η τρόικα, το πρώτο πράγμα που της ανέλυσαν ήταν αυτό. Τώρα καμώνονται ότι το κατάλαβαν; Κάπου αλλού βέβαια στοχεύουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 24, 2013)

Earion said:


> Σωστά τα λες Μπερναρντίνα. Από την πρώτη στιγμή που πάτησε το πόδι της η τρόικα, το πρώτο πράγμα που της ανέλυσαν ήταν αυτό. Τώρα καμώνονται ότι το κατάλαβαν; Κάπου αλλού βέβαια στοχεύουν.



Το κλειδί είναι ότι δεν πρόκειται για έκθεση της Τρόικας αλλά του ΔΝΤ συγκεκριμένα. Η συντροφιά του ευρωπαιχνιδιού αρχίζει να χωρίζει τα τσανάκια της.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Αντί να σκεφτούμε αν στοχεύουν κάπου αλλού, ίσως είναι καλύτερα να διαβάσουμε την έκθεση, δίνει το σύνδεσμο ο Δόχτορας. Εγώ τη βρίσκω καλά τεκμηριωμένη και προσεκτικά γραμμένη, ένα από τα τρία μέρη της είναι το θέμα που μας απασχολεί. Επιπλέον βρίσκω ότι η είδηση στα ελληνικά δεν μεταφέρει πλήρως το ύφος της το οποίο είναι στην γλώσσα που περιμένει κανείς από μια μελέτη. 
Συγκρίνετε το 7 πιο πάνω με αυτό, τα βάζω μαζί:

*High dissatisfaction with government services and public goods.* If the individual does not
perceive that he gets anything in return from the government, the incentives not to pay taxes
are high. Greece has an oversized and inefficient public sector. The level of corruption in the
government is high, with Transparency International ranking Greece as the most corrupt country
in the EU. The quality of the services delivered by the administration to its citizen is low,
requiring often side-payments, queuing time and excessive bureaucratic procedures. As a
consequence, citizens depend heavily on costly private services, including for education, health
and motorways.

7. Οι φορολογούμενοι νιώθουν ότι οι φόροι τους δεν έχουν κάποια ανταποδοτικότητα. Καλούνται να πληρώσουν φόρους και την ίδια στιγμή ξοδεύουν αδρά για βασικές κρατικές υπηρεσίες, όπως είναι η παιδεία, η υγεία και οι μεταφορές. Στην παιδεία τα νοικοκυριά αιμορραγούν οικονομικά, λόγω της παραπαιδείας (φροντιστήρια κ.λπ.), ενώ στην υγεία αναγκάζονται να πληρώνουν ποσά κάτω από το τραπέζι, όπως είναι το γνωστό «φακελάκι». Στις μεταφορές αναγκάζονται να πληρώνουν πολύ ακριβά διόδια για τη χρήση αυτοκινητοδρόμων. Την ίδια στιγμή, οι υπηρεσίες που παρέχει το κράτος είναι στην καλύτερη περίπτωση χαμηλής ποιότητας σε σχέση με τους φόρους που καλούνται να πληρώσουν οι φορολογούμενοι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 24, 2013)

Η υπόθεση στην πρώτη πρόταση είναι όλα τα λεφτά, SBE.


----------



## SBE (Jun 24, 2013)

Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι ο τίτλος "Το ΔΝΤ σηκώνει τα χέρια" κλπ είναι άσχετος, γιατί η έκθεση λέει το αντιθετο, δηλαδή η έκθεση προτείνει λύσεις. Άμα έχεις να προτείνεις λύση δεν σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άμα έχεις να προτείνεις λύση δεν σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά.


Μπορεί να εννοεί ότι τα σηκώνει για να μας βαρέσει. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

Όπως και να 'χει, εδώ ταιριάζει κάτι που είχε πει ο Φρεντ Άλεν:

_Η επιτροπή είναι μια ομάδα ανθρώπων που ατομικά δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα, αλλά που όλοι μαζί μπορούν να αποφασίσουν ότι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να γίνει._


----------

